# starter or alternator



## laccio (Aug 24, 2004)

this morning i got into my car and turned the ignition and the engine turned once and it was followed a repetetive clicking noise unitil i turn the ignition into the off position. what has gone out. the headlights seem weak and the windows go up slower than normal. any suggestions?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

did you check the battery terminal connections yet? i got a clicking noise when my positive battery terminal was a bit loose.....


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Hmmm.... Check your battery connections. It does sound like a weak battery, HOWEVER it could just be your starter drawing too much juice and weakening your battery. I honestly believe that it is your starter (or maybe just the selonoid but I doubt it) that is defective. You can bring it by an auto parts store and they normally do free testing of the battery for you (easiest way is to just remove the battery and bring it into a shop). Another easy way to test for the battery is to get a running car and try to jump the car (REMEMBER - connect the positive lead to the good battery then the positive to the bad battery, then the negative to the good battery and then the FRAME of the car with the bad battery, doing this will prevent a large voltage spike from frying your system on you) and if it starts it most likely is just a junk battery. If it fails to start then you're looking at the starter. Starters for nissans run pretty high in comparison to say a Chevy or a Ford (maybe $125-$200 if you buy it yourself) but if you have a garage do the work you will spend double that due to the garage needing to cover themselves in the case of a defective starter and needing to do the job again. If you want some more info on some "at home" tests just e-mail me. And always remember to clean your battery terminals everyonce in a while (the better the connection the less strain on your charging/starting systems). I hope that you found some of this useful. 
Also, if you do take either the vehicle or just the battery (or if you can do it yourself bring in the starter) most parts places do FREE testing. I know for a fact that Advance Auto Parts will (i work there). but I'm pretty sure AutoZone does free testing too. Most parts places are willing to help you out so don't be afraid to go in and start asking questions. I wish you the best of luck with it


----------

